# Hi, from Germany



## acerus (Jun 19, 2009)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone here. Im 32 Years old and living in Northern Germany.
I served 8 Years in the German Airforce (Tactical Reconnaissance Wing 51 in Jagel, and no, i was no Pilot) and was as long as i can think fascinated by Airplanes.
My English is not the best but i learn with every written word...
I like this Website because theres such a overwhelming amount of information here.

Acerus

P.S.: My Grandfather was Radar Operator on a Me110 Nightfighter, stationed at Dortmund. I tried to talk with him about this time to get more Informations. Sadly he doesn´t want to talk much about it.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 19, 2009)

Willkommen von Kanada!

You'll like it here!


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome acerus!

Keep working on getting grandpa to open up. There are a couple B17 combat veterans that frequent this site. Maybe it would be helpful for him to hear what they have to say.

.


----------



## imalko (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello Acerus!
Welcome and greetings from Serbia!
Do try to convince your Grandfather to speak about his service. I'm sure his story and experiences would be very interesting and much appreciated by many members here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to this fine forum. Happy posting.


----------



## acerus (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for your kind words 



comiso90 said:


> Keep working on getting grandpa to open up. There are a couple B17 combat veterans that frequent this site. Maybe it would be helpful for him to hear what they have to say..



I will give it a try in 2 Months. My Grandpa lives already in Dortmund (i think he only leaves this Town for Holidays in Norway...) and i do live in Flensburg, so thats why i am not visiting him so often (a short Flight, a long Drive). But anyway, i think that the B-17 Vets are not so familiar with Nightime Attacks as the Brits do.
The 8th Airforce was flying their Raids in Daytime, or am i wrong?
He told me only once about slipping into British Bomber Streams at Night, how he gets closer and closer with the Radar and then the Bursts from the Gunfire and.....stop. Here he stops and talks about the English Airmen that getting captured after shoot down. Where (Prison, POW-Camp) he talks to them he didn´t tell me, but he spoke of them in great Respect..
I will try to make Interview kind of thing (maybe with Video). But he is (despite his Age) very busy...

Acerus


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England. If your grandfather is able to tell of his experiences, that would be very interesting. But many who survived the war don't like to remember, or tell their stories, my late father included. One needs to respect this wherever possible. Oh, and your English is fine - no doubt much better than my German!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 19, 2009)

Herzlich willkommen, und grüsse aus Dänemark. 
And that was about the extent of what I remember of my german language lessons from the good old school days. 
Anyway, welcome - as you've probably already found out, there's tons of knowledge to be found in here.
More than enough to keep you occupied for several hours of reading.


----------



## acerus (Jun 19, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Herzlich willkommen, und grüsse aus Dänemark.


That is perfect German(okay the g have to be written Big "G") , respect BikerBabe! As German is a difficult Language....
As i am living in Sydslesvig, i am surrounded by Danish People (which is great, i love Tuborg!8))
Just a short note: I remeber my time at the GAF: We had Visitors from Denmark which we should introduce in the Usage of the HK G36. You have to know that this Weapon has a Reflex Visor (dont know the right English Term) wich shows a Red Dot. Everywhere you point this Dot you will Hit. 
Now on the Shooting Range we talk broken English (German vs. Danish ...hehehe).
After 10 minutes a Danish Soldier comes to me and said that he wont use this Red Dot anymore coz he gets sick from it.... i just asked why... he said he starts to squint when he looks through the Visor
After that i told him *not* to look with* both* Eyes through the Visor.
After that he was a Sharpshooter !

Acerus


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2009)

He He! That's brought back many memories from my days as an instructor!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Sir! I hear you on your Grandfather....Something about vets from that era don't like to talk about their service.


----------



## acerus (Jun 19, 2009)

Many Thanks to all for the Welcome Posts here!


Airframes said:


> He He! That's brought back many memories from my days as an instructor!


Great! Where do you serve? If i may ask..... But thats only one of many crazy situations you have to face when you.....to be continued


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I really hope you enjoy it here. It's very interesting that your grandfather was a nachtjager, do you know which NJG he was with?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to the family


----------



## acerus (Jun 19, 2009)

@ Maximowitz: Sadly i dont know, but i will try to get futher Infos when i visit him in August. But it is sure that he was stationed at Dortmund....i tryed Google but no Luck....im not an Expert too....
I will tell more in a spezial Thread when i talked to him.
Thanx fot the Welcome!

Acerus


----------



## ontos (Jun 19, 2009)

Great to have you aboard. It was the same with my dad, he was with a torpedo boat squadron in the Pacific and would never talk about it. Welcome 8)


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2009)

Acerus, I was Airborne originally. Spent some time on various exerises in Germany, and mounted a drop from Fassberg once, when a Fiat G91 Tac Recce unit was based there, along with a 'Huey' unit. That would be about 1973.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 19, 2009)

Greetings and welcome aboard acerus.

Get your grandfather online with us too, we would love to hear about his experience!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forums from Sunny  southern California.
I would also like to know about your grandfathers service if he feels up to telling it.


Wheelsup


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 19, 2009)

Entschuldigung mich für mein schlechtes Deutsch, noch im Lernen, aber Willkommen auf der Webseite.

If you are able, and want to, can you tell us your grandfathers Name and possible unit, and we should be able to learn more about him. I cant wait to hear some of his stories. Again welcome to the site.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome from the midwest part of the United States. Fascinating about your relative that was a radar operator. Hope you have a good time here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2009)

Wilkommen aus Bayern!


----------



## rochie (Jun 20, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## Njaco (Jun 20, 2009)

Wilkommen aus USA!!!

Hope you enjoy the place.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2009)

G'day acerus, welcome to the forum from the Land down under.....


----------



## seesul (Jun 20, 2009)

Hallo und herzlich wilkommen!
Grüss Dich aus Tschechien8)


----------



## A4K (Jun 26, 2009)

Servus Acerus! Wilkommen aus Ungarn (von ein Neuseelander!)

Evan


----------



## acerus (Jun 26, 2009)

Many thanks for the welcome! I hope i can share some Information regarding my Grandpa soon. For now im busy reading and reading in this great Forum.



vikingBerserker said:


> Greetings and welcome aboard acerus.
> Get your grandfather online with us too, we would love to hear about his experience!



Hi Viking, im afraid my Grandpa won´t start to learn using a PC and the Internet. I told him once about the Internet and he was not very interestet in this modern Way of Communication....
Books, Letters and the Telephone are enough


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## acerus (Jun 26, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> Entschuldigung mich für mein schlechtes Deutsch, noch im Lernen, aber Willkommen auf der Webseite.
> 
> If you are able, and want to, can you tell us your grandfathers Name and possible unit, and we should be able to learn more about him. I cant wait to hear some of his stories. Again welcome to the site.



Hi, Beaupower32,
your German is okay (i think as good as my English ).
My Grandfathers Name is Kurt Nusch. I know nothing more besides that he said he was stationed in Dortmund and flew on a Me110.
It was at my Visit last Christmas where he (for the first time) talked about his Service in the Luftwaffe.
But he was very vague. I will try to get more detailed Infos from him.

@Airframes: I was in Fassberg too....in 2002 hehehe...
The Huey Unit is still there but will be the first to be equipped with NH90 Helicopters.
There is also the Technical School of the Luftwaffe which i payed a visit.

Acerus


----------



## Amsel (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello acerus and welcome. Hope you enjoy the site; it sounds like you have a wealth of knowledge. 
I know how it is to get some history from the veterans. I live too far from my granddad to visit more then twice a year and am trying to get my dad to get a written history of my grandpa's life in the great depression and WWII. He served in the Pacific. It is a race against time, and I am saddened by the passing of such a great generation.


----------



## acerus (Jun 26, 2009)

I know exactly what you are talking about! There is so much to be told and so little time...
The "Great Generation" is something that is true for the Allies but for my Grandpa´s it was the criminal Leadership in Germany wich drove them into War. There´s nothing Great about it.
As a German I thank every Allied Soldier for his service and sacrifice.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Go to the He-177 thread . I put a post on there that might cheer you up on that a little.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome from Japan!

My fathers' generation did not want to talk about the war either.
They tried to forget the past immediately and devoted themselves to constructing a new country.
They sacrificed themselves not only in the war but in the peace time for the nation.
I'm sorry for them.


----------



## acerus (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks to all the welcome! 
I was talking to my Grandfather(03.09.10) about his expiriences during WW2.
Sadly my Grandfather won´t tell me more as i already know! 
Everytime i asked him about that.... he was some kind of "far away" .
I stopped asking him. History passes us by, but there are only few talking about 
what happened!
Hope you People are not disappointed about that!


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 23, 2010)

acerus said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone here. Im 32 Years old and living in Northern Germany



Hi Acerus
whereabouts in Northern Germany?


----------



## acerus (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Colin, i live in the Outskirts of Flensburg! Beautiful here!


----------



## acerus (Sep 23, 2010)

If you want to know where i am living:
Google for Toosbüystraße 13 (Germany) and you are there!

It is a nice Place to stay!


----------



## tango35 (Sep 23, 2010)

acerus said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone here. Im 32 Years old and living in Northern Germany.
> I served 8 Years in the German Airforce (Tactical Reconnaissance Wing 51 in Jagel, and no, i was no Pilot) and was as long as i can think fascinated by Airplanes.
> My English is not the best but i learn with every written word...
> I like this Website because theres such a overwhelming amount of information here.
> ...



Hallo,
ich komme auch aus Norddeutschland - Hannover. Welcome aboard

War 3 jahre als Reservist bei der 3. LwDiv - jetzt Heer

Thomas


----------



## tail end charlie (Sep 23, 2010)

acerus said:


> Thanks to all the welcome!
> I was talking to my Grandfather(03.09.10) about his expiriences during WW2.
> Sadly my Grandfather won´t tell me more as i already know!
> Everytime i asked him about that.... he was some kind of "far away" .
> ...




Hi Acerus my uncle was in bomber command and he didnt talk about it either. However my father only talked about the war really once. I made a model of a spitfire (airfix 1/24 scale) which had a powered propellor. He laughed when he saw it and said the propellor was going the wrong way, he had seen spitfires but in the far east which no doubt had Griffon engines which turned the other way. After a bit of an argument he actually told me a bit of what he saw/did then after a week clammed up again.

I worked in germany for a while, the best way to get them to talk was to have a drink ha ha ha
I used to drink and sing sea shanties with a group of ex WWII seamen in Germany....what a laugh they were....problem is I cant remember much of what we talked about.

With most vets I have seen on TV and in person when remembering the war they remember friends they have lost. It is sad but weve got to respect it.


----------



## Erich (Sep 23, 2010)

Wilkomme Acerus

ask him this and that is it from me as I had a cousin I never met who was Gruppenkommandeur of II./NJG 5 as a pilot flying Bf 110G-4 killed in December of 1943

1. what staffel and what Nachtjageschwader was he in ?
2. who was his pilot, and he may have had more than one ?
3. when did he serve in the staffel/NJG ? what years

He should be ale to give you this info without problem and then we can go from there, I will tell you there is more researchable materials out now than 10 years ago, so with that said don;t give up.

machs gut!

Erich ~


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Acerus!


----------



## mikewint (Sep 23, 2010)

acerus,
Guten tag, mittag, abend, oder nacht. Meine Leute kamen aus dem sudlichen Deutchland
ich war Fallschirmjager bei der Special Forces Vietnam
Ich habe noch ein Deutsch Fallschirmjager Abzeichen
mike


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I'm from Germany but not a citizen.  Glad to have you here.


----------



## P40NUT (Oct 1, 2010)

Your grandfathers story would be very interesting, but like my father and grandfather, they wouldn't talk about their service. Unfortunately they passed and their stories went with them.


----------



## acerus (Oct 14, 2010)

Erich said:


> Wilkomme Acerus
> 
> ask him this and that is it from me as I had a cousin I never met who was Gruppenkommandeur of II./NJG 5 as a pilot flying Bf 110G-4 killed in December of 1943
> 
> ...



At first: Thanks to all the nice People here for the welcome! I wasn´t here for some time. Sorry for that!
To Erich: 
I will try to ask him that Questions. But in my last Phonecall with him he doesn´t want to talk about it.

As Time moves on I hope to get that Informations from him as i (as his Grandson) want to know Everything about his Time during WW2.
One Thing (which i missunderstood) i can say is that he wasn´t Radaroperator but Radiooperator. 
He was flying onboard Ju 88 and the Bf 110 Nightfighter. 
Erich, you can believe my that i am as interested as yours in the Details.
I will provide Information soon, or not. Depending on my Skills to bring Grandpa to open up.

Thanks to the Great Folks here!

Acerus


----------



## acerus (Oct 14, 2010)

tango35 said:


> Hallo,
> ich komme auch aus Norddeutschland - Hannover. Welcome aboard
> 
> War 3 jahre als Reservist bei der 3. LwDiv - jetzt Heer
> ...



Sorry Guys i switch the Language for some time:

Hallo, tango35 oder Thomas?
Schön jemanden hier zu treffen der auch gedient
hat und hier unterwegs ist!
3/Luftwaffendivision wurde glaube ich aufgelöst bevor ich eingezogen wurde.
Mitte 90er? Wo hast Du Ursprünglich Deine aktive Zeit gehabt? Wäre echt interessant!
Alles Gute nach Hannover!

Acerus


----------



## acerus (Nov 5, 2010)

I talked to my Gradfather today and he was in a mood to tell me some things.

He served from August to November 1944 in the 1./NJG 2 flying aboard an JU88 as Radiooperator.
His Homebase was Weimar-Nohra.
He told me that they had a an Eqipment with which it was possible to track the rearward warning Radar of British Lancasters. So they sneaked upon them and shoot them down. 
He was speaking of a 10% lossrate for the British Bombers.
But also he said what a mess this war was. " The People i helped shoot down where as young as i was. It was an outrage to our Generation."

My Gradfather served already in another Unit (after November ´44) but doesn´t want to talk about it on Phone.

Sadly my Grandfather isnt doing so well, he goes in an home for the aged in 1 Month. He can´t
walk stairs etc.
Also i can´t confirm that everything is correct...its been 66 Years since them, maybe his memory is not correct.
If i hear anything new i will post it here.


regards


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 5, 2010)

I./NJG 2? Your Grandfather served with a very famous pilot, Hptm Heinz Rokker, Staffelkapitan of 2./NJG 2 at that time...


----------



## acerus (Nov 5, 2010)

That´s what he told me: 1 Staffel of the NJG 2. But he could not tell me a Pilots Name.


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 5, 2010)

I shall see if I can find anything relevent in "The Nachtjagd War Diaries" by Dr Theo Boiten for that time frame.

I might be wrong but it's possible Rokker is still alive.


----------



## acerus (Nov 5, 2010)

If you find the Name Kurt Nusch let me know!

And Thanks for your work!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the up-date, interesting stuff.
The double posts appear to be a forum problem at the moment.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes apologies about the double posts. We are working on the problem.


----------



## seesul (Nov 8, 2010)

Herzlich wilkommen Acerus. Habe dich hier noch nicht gemerkt. Entschuldigung8)
Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic.


----------



## fam43 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Acerus,
I'm late for a wellcome I know. Sorry overlooked this thread. You say your father was a radio-radar operator in a german nightfigther and dosen't want to talk much about this time. Mine was building Ju 87 and Ju 88 at Dessau.
He too wasen't to happy talking about the war. Think they had enough of it.
Will you come to the Lübeck model fair in 2012? I'm a regular exhibitor there. Would be nice to meet you there!

A pic of my father in a Ju 86 under repair. He's the guy with the hat.


----------



## acerus (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome!

@fam43: interersting Photo and background about your Father! 
Regarding the Model Fair: That would be interesting though i must confess that im not really in building Models.
Try it 2-3 Times but my biggest Problem is that i am not patient enough for that kind of work.
Maybe sometime i will try again. But to gaze at some good build Models would be great.

Regarding the Informations i just received from my Grandfather:

I try to make some research on the Internet but didnt find much.
It seems that the Airbase at Weimar Norah was mainly used as a Training Airfield. And
the available Infos about the NJG2 doesn´t mention the Airfield as a Base for them.
My Grandfather also mentioned the Airfield at Erfurt Bindersleben which is only 30 km West of Norah.
Maybe someone has more Infos.

@Maximowitz: I thinking about purchasing your mentioned Book (The Nachtjagd War Diaries by Dr Theo Boiten).
Is it worth the money?


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 9, 2010)

acerus said:


> @Maximowitz: I thinking about purchasing your mentioned Book (The Nachtjagd War Diaries by Dr Theo Boiten).
> Is it worth the money?



It's a two volume set, absolutely essential. Expensive but worth every single penny. It is due to be reprinted in 2011.


----------

